# Cars BBWs like



## Will S (Jun 3, 2012)

In know their have been many threads on this, but this is a bit different. What kinds of cars do BBW's like to ride in and what kind of cars do they tend to not like? I know this could vary a lot, but are their certain things that are more universal.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a fan of luxury sports vehicles. Not tall, built in comfort, and still sexy.


----------



## Marlayna (Jun 3, 2012)

Will S said:


> In know their have been many threads on this, but this is a bit different. What kinds of cars do BBW's like to ride in and what kind of cars do they tend to not like? I know this could vary a lot, but are their certain things that are more universal.


Nothing small, it's too hard to get in and out of. I've always bought small cars because I think they're cute, but a car that's higher up, like a small suv, would be preferable.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 3, 2012)

All the cars I've chosen for myself have been two door midsized models. They seem to have the most room behind the wheel, as well as the most leg room and head room. Important when you're big and tall too. 

Tracy


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 3, 2012)

I seem to notice a lot of newer VW beatles owned by bigger and taller ladies


----------



## bigmac (Jun 3, 2012)

You really have to do a bit of trial and error. My Volvo V70 has lots of head and leg room but the seats are pretty narrow. My mother-in-law's Lincoln Town Car has nice wide seats but really crappy headroom and surprisingly little leg room. My old 1980 Mercedes 240D had lots and lots of room for the front seat passengers (wide comfortable seats, loads of leg room, and good headroom). Some cars have surprisingly little passenger room -- the BMW 3 and 5 series are notoriously cramped. 

However, nothing I've ever ridden in comes close to the passenger room of one of my high school cars -- a 1966 Mercury Montclair. I could move the front bench seat so far back I couldn't reach the pedals (I'm 6'4") and both front and back seats were wide enough to accommodate pretty much anyone!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 3, 2012)

I like my Pontiac Sunfire, but I like proper plurals even better.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 2009 Hyundai Sonata and it is really roomy. I've also had a Crown Vic and a Cadillac and a Pick-up. Seems I like those big ol gas guzzlers. All of the autos I have had were really roomy in the front and back


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 4, 2012)

Limousines. 

Actually, my friend had a Chrysler Sebring convertible that was like riding around in a big comfy couch. I cried when they turned it in for something more fuel-efficient.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 4, 2012)

" Actually, my friend had a Chrysler Sebring convertible that was like riding around in a big comfy couch. I cried when they turned it in for something more fuel-efficient. "

Seriously... I love mine so much that I put a new engine in it rather than replacing it because I couldn't find anything that came close comfort-wise.

Tracy


----------



## Will S (Jun 4, 2012)

I surprised some by the answers, I figured a car like the crown vic or a full size truck but many smaller cars work well. Something not to low to the ground. And not every big car has a lot of room in all dimensions. Is headroom important, if he is under 6 ft tall?


----------



## KFD (Jun 5, 2012)

KFD


----------



## Au_girl (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had good experiences with Fords being roomy behind the wheel and belts that fit. I had a Focus and now a Fusion and both were/are comfortable. I also like that the newer models allow you to "click and un-click" the belt to disable the beeping when the belt isn't latched.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 5, 2012)

My 2004 camry is pretty roomie and has had no complaints from larger folk yet.


----------



## prplecat (Jun 5, 2012)

I find my Chevy HHR very comfy...I'm 5'8" and 280.

What I really, REALLY want, though, is a pink Cadillac. :batting:


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2012)

prplecat said:


> I find my Chevy HHR very comfy...I'm 5'8" and 280.
> 
> What I really, REALLY want, though, is a pink Cadillac. :batting:


"Then go sell Mary Kay" said tongue in cheek


----------



## indy500tchr (Jun 5, 2012)

Will S said:


> In know their have been many threads on this, but this is a bit different. What kinds of cars do BBW's like to ride in and what kind of cars do they tend to not like? I know this could vary a lot, but are their certain things that are more universal.



I like cars that I can just slide into instead of squatting down or hiking my short legs up into. I love mini vans and small SUV's. I have a KIA Soul and it's the perfect height and very roomy for me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm very short, and very wide. Sports cars are perfect to me. I can buckle up comfortably in most, and the height is good for my insanely short legs. But I've always found a way to get into tall vehicles. Hummers are very comfy, decent buckling, and I can still climb into one at under 5 feet tall. 

Mind you, my friend has a Monte Carlo SS, and it's basically the perfect car, to me. My mother and I own a Saturn Ion with suicide doors, and it's also perfect for us. We're both SSBBWs and we both can fit in the front seats together with lots of room.

It's all about how you use it :happy:


----------



## BigWheels (Jun 6, 2012)

KFD said:


> KFD



I think I just had an orgasm. That is the single most beautiful car I have ever seen.

What is it & I will now be on the search for one when I find out. OMG!

EDIT- I found Lincoln Continental sedan from 1961 through 1969. Which one is this? THANKS!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 6, 2012)

KFD said:


> KFD



I like where you went with that!

KFD you'll get a good kick out of this, but I've had some big girls in my ae86 and they fit just fine. Head room and leg room! 

(btw the ae86 is another name for a 1985 Toyota Corolla Two door)


----------



## Shan34 (Jun 6, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> I like where you went with that!
> 
> KFD you'll get a good kick out of this, but I've had some big girls in my ae86 and they fit just fine. Head room and leg room!
> 
> (btw the ae86 is another name for a 1985 Toyota Corolla Two door)



Beautiful! But how do you get them in the back seat? haha 

Best vehicle I ever owned was a Tahoe. Mucho room!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 6, 2012)

Shan34 said:


> Beautiful! But how do you get them in the back seat? haha
> 
> Best vehicle I ever owned was a Tahoe. Mucho room!



no backseat. because racecar


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 7, 2012)

KFD said:


> KFD


yah I'll take that one!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 8, 2012)

KFD said:


> KFD




That's my dream car!


----------



## Deacone (Jun 10, 2012)

This might sound crazy, but a little VW Polo works perfectly. I am a 380 lbs ssbbw, and I fit in it fine...and i have stumpy legs


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 10, 2012)

This spring Frank and I had quite an adventure finding a new car for me. I really liked my 1999 Chevy Lumina - it had a lot of room, and even though I had to sit and then turn into the seat to drive, it was roomy. But alas, after I hit a deer, there was just always something that needed to be fixed, and would have had to put more money into it than it was worth.

We test drove lots of cars / small trucks. Most would have been fine without a large consoles that seem to be standard. Then I lucked out. We found a used Chevy Traverse that I am thrilled with. It is stretching our budget a bit, but I am so comfortable in that car, I will never regret it. In fact, we got a snowstorm the day after we brought it home, so Frank won't even try to make me feel guilty about having this car.


----------



## Deven (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the Chevy Malibu (2010) that we have... sooo roomy!


----------



## Mack27 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a 2 door 2010 Jeep Wrangler. BBWs of varying shapes and sizes fit in the passenger seat no problem, I keep this  stool in it just in case they have trouble with the height. I don't recommend putting them in the back though.


----------



## hedone (Jun 14, 2012)

The Chrysler 200 and the Charger are nicely sized cars and are sporty and good looking. 

I had a Wrangler and it's VERY primitive. About as close to driving an atv on the street as you can get. They look cool, but you have to give up lots of comfort.


----------



## Will S (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the Charger, its a big car that has some room. It has a Hemi

Do the ladies like it?


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jun 14, 2012)

Beeing an SSBBW myself, I bought a Toyota Matrix last year! Loooooooooooove it.... :wubu: The seat belt is perfect even with a winter coat ladies... The steering wheel tilts and is telescopic! :happy:


----------



## ChubblyNatasha (Jun 15, 2012)

I probably have one of the smallest cars kicking around but it's really big inside, which I just love. The Toyota IQ! It's really short front to back but nice and wide side to side, which agrees with me since I'm nice and wide side to side too!  

When I went car shopping it was originally a "hehe, lets try that one it's tiny and clearly not going to be fat girl friendly", turns out I was wrong and ended up falling in love ... plus it comes in purple! :wubu:


----------



## Omega (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a Chrysler 300 soon or GMC Acadia. My GF is over 370lbs, I plan on taking her with me car shopping, but wanted to know if any of you, short or tall have dealt with either car in your travels ??


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a 2003 VW Beetle that I love. I don't need the head room since I'm tiny but the telescoping steering wheel and very adjustable seats has made it easy for me to reach pedals and be far enough away from the airbag to be safe.

My 6' tall son can sit in the back seat. He fits just fine, though if we hit a bump he will occasionally get a little head knock.  I also fit my 90 pound lab and 50 pound basset hound in the car, though I prefer my Volvo for driving them around.

Other size friendly cars I've owned-- the SAAB 900. Very size friendly, safe, but spendy to fix. I also have own two Volvo wagons from the mid 80's that are also safe and size friendly. 

What's nice for me with these cars is that I don't need a step ladder to get into them.


----------



## FA Punk (Aug 25, 2012)

KFD said:


> KFD



This man just won the thread.


----------



## grubnboy (Aug 27, 2012)

bought a chevy tahoe recently. fantastic amounts of room.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 27, 2012)

Omega said:


> I'm looking to buy a Chrysler 300 soon or GMC Acadia. My GF is over 370lbs, I plan on taking her with me car shopping, but wanted to know if any of you, short or tall have dealt with either car in your travels ??



If you're considering the Acadia - I recently bought a 2011 Chevy Traverse (sister model to the GMC), and I love it. They're not inexpensive, but I give it rave reviews. Good luck.


----------



## toni (Aug 27, 2012)

Kia Soul...lots of room


----------



## RubieG (Aug 27, 2012)

I love both of these cars, they both are belly friendly


----------



## Orchid (Aug 28, 2012)

Nissan van , useful for holiday/vacation travel also.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 30, 2012)

toni said:


> Kia Soul...lots of room



Toni....just another reason why you are so great! I LOVE LOVE my Soul! Best car I have ever had! Gives these 78 inch hips lots o' room!


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just bought a Honda CRV.... I'm 6' and a bbw so was looking for a new car that's roomy and easy to get in and out of... Love it!


----------



## bigmac (Sep 1, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> ...
> 
> Other size friendly cars I've owned-- the SAAB 900. Very size friendly, safe, but spendy to fix. I also have own two Volvo wagons from the mid 80's that are also safe and size friendly.
> 
> ...



Going to have to disagree with regard to these two. I could barely squeeze into my brother's old Saab 900 and remember a former girl friend stuffing herself behind the wheel of her 1989 Volvo 240.

Newer Volvos (like my V70) have a bit more room but I wouldn't call them size friendly. My V70 wagon has decent legroom and acceptable headroom -- however, if your hips are more than 55 inches it'll be a tight fit (and you'll need a seat belt extender)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 1, 2012)

bigmac said:


> Going to have to disagree with regard to these two. I could barely squeeze into my brother's old Saab 900 and remember a former girl friend stuffing herself behind the wheel of her 1989 Volvo 240.



How odd. I was 5'2" and 320 when I had both the SAAB 900 and my '85 Volvo. Maybe it's the height? In fact, when I had the SAAB, I was pregnant and still had no trouble, though moving the seat back to fit my belly made reaching the pedals a bit of a challenge.

I've never been in the newer Volvo's but my big guy who's 6'2" and 250 has never had trouble fitting into any of my cars, although leg room is always an issue for him.  The Volvo I have now, an '85 turbo wagon, has much wider seats than the other Volvo wagon I had and since they don't "cup" you like traditional seats there is lots of room.


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Sep 4, 2012)

Omega said:


> I'm looking to buy a Chrysler 300 soon or GMC Acadia. My GF is over 370lbs, I plan on taking her with me car shopping, but wanted to know if any of you, short or tall have dealt with either car in your travels ??



I am 6'1 and 440 and I absolutely LOVE my 300! Passenger side is a little less comfortable than the driver side because the driver side has an electric seat and I can lower it so my head isn't so close to the ceiling.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 7, 2012)

S13Drifter said:


> I seem to notice a lot of newer VW beatles owned by bigger and taller ladies



I've heard these are spacious. I stick with my oldie but goodie, 4 door sedan with a bench seat


----------



## S13Drifter (Sep 10, 2012)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I've heard these are spacious. I stick with my oldie but goodie, 4 door sedan with a bench seat



now that is kicking it old school. +1 for that


----------



## annabellethecat (Sep 10, 2012)

I love my Toyota RAV4. It is very roomy and comfortable. My boyfriend is 6'5 and he fits in the passenger seat fine.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 10, 2012)

annabellethecat said:


> I love my Toyota RAV4. It is very roomy and comfortable. My boyfriend is 6'5 and he fits in the passenger seat fine.



I love your Toyota RAV4 too! That car is the most comfortable, spacious, and best of all, easy to get in and out of with my arthritis, car I've ever travelled in. A friend had a hire car upgraded to it, and it was such pleasure to be in. I didn't want to get out. 

Like another poster, i found the SAAB 900 hellish, and that was when I was 100lbs lighter than I am now, I was about 270lbs and had a major fight with the seatbelt to fasten it. When it did fasten, I was basically strapped to the seat, I couldn't move. Terrible!


----------



## J34 (Sep 15, 2012)

BriannaBombshell said:


> I've heard these are spacious. I stick with my oldie but goodie, 4 door sedan with a bench seat



Hooray for bench seats! My sedan is so wide that I can extend my arm and still not touch the passenger!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 15, 2012)

this thread title makes it sounds like fat girls all have the same taste in cars


----------



## Volt01 (Aug 5, 2019)

my plus size friend likes my 2012 ford econoline, i installed a seat in the back and it is very spacious.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 5, 2019)

We just got a 2005 Cadillac SRX for a second car (roadtrips and weekends) and it has a lot of room in the passenger seat. Body room, leg room, and head room. My husband drives a 2004 Ford Escape and I am so cramped in that thing in every way, that I told him I'm only riding in the new car from now on.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 30, 2019)

My 2001 Chevy Tahoe (RIP) LT model so no center console. Was big and roomy, could fit 3 big gals in the back seat even with me driving with the seat all the way back to make room for the belly. It wasn’t to tall so I could slide right in with no problem. She was pewter and gray. Her name was Baby.


----------



## landshark (Aug 30, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> My 2001 Chevy Tahoe (RIP) LT model so no center console. Was big and roomy, could fit 3 big gals in the back seat even with me driving with the seat all the way back to make room for the belly. It wasn’t to tall so I could slide right in with no problem. She was pewter and gray. Her name was Baby.



The way you describe fitting “3 big gals” in the back seat...makes me wish I could squeeze in there too!


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 6, 2019)

happily_married said:


> The way you describe fitting “3 big gals” in the back seat...makes me wish I could squeeze in there too!


You probably could have. That year was the last of the solid body construction. It was WIDE and comfy! I miss that truck


----------



## landshark (Sep 6, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> You probably could have. That year was the last of the solid body construction. It was WIDE and comfy! I miss that truck



With 3 big gals I’d pass on trying to squeeze in between them. I’d just lay down and be the seat!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 6, 2019)

My man has a Chevy truck with the crew cab. It has a lot of room front and back. Very comfortable to ride in or drive. Also very easy to get in and out of with the step rails. I think it is a 2015 maybe? Only drawback is that it it very hard to park unless I use my handicap permit.


----------



## seavixen (Sep 10, 2019)

I drive a 2018 Dodge Challenger, and the thing has tons of room in the front (the back is another story - wide but like zero leg room, and it's a coupe so there's that). My mom's got the same car in a 2011 and they are basically identical, and I was used to driving it since she like never drives it, so that was one of the reasons I decided to buy my own. Alas, it kinda sucks in Seattle traffic and it's not the best for parallel parking, but it is glorious on the freeway, and I get like 30mpg on the highway, which is pretty nice for such a gorgeous boat of a car.

My BFF's mom has a Kia Forte5 and that thing has tons of space and is really comfortable. My BFF's son is a really big guy and like 6'8"-6'9" and he can fit in there, along with my BFF and I (both big girls) and her 6'6" brother. So it's roomy, for sure.


----------



## LiLaKuhJunge (Oct 24, 2019)

An unexpected entry among all the heavy duty vehicles!
I have to add the BMW i3 here, because it has a really wide driver door which can even be extended by opening the rear door that opens the opposite way and has no B-pillar. Entry is a bit higher and leg room is ample, because there is no real middle console. Steering is adjustable in all kinds of ways.
Throttle pedal can also be used to brake the car, so often it is not necessary to shuffle your feet around to stop the car.




ChubblyNatasha said:


> I probably have one of the smallest cars kicking around but it's really big inside


----------

